# Early Blacks - Westchester



## hayslope (Apr 13, 2017)

For the second year in a row, I found some early blacks in the same spot in Westchester County. Most years I've found them around the last week in April. Must be global warming!!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice find can't wait til it's full on.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Love those first of the season pictures! Nice find!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

ff


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

found this today, sorry it's bit blurred. 3 others nearby. No morels yet, couple of weeks.


----------



## hayslope (Apr 13, 2017)

I found a dozen more blacks yesterday in the same spot. Also found a couple of small yellows about 200 yards away that looked like they had been up for a while. This rain should really set them free soon!


----------



## hayslope (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm starting to find grays and yellows now. I found about a dozen today.


----------



## hayslope (Apr 13, 2017)

I went out both days this weekend. They are popping!! I would guess I found around 50 between Saturday and Sunday. Still finding the blacks in my early spot, although they are probably near the end. Lots of yellows in various spots.


----------



## hayslope (Apr 13, 2017)

Still finding them every day! This one was all by itself:


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a nice one hayslope. I'm gonna go this Saturday in hope of finding some that r ready. Found 14 small ones yesterday.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hayslope, That's a beaut!


----------



## JHCase (Apr 13, 2018)

hayslope said:


> For the second year in a row, I found some early blacks in the same spot in Westchester County. Most years I've found them around the last week in April. Must be global warming!!!!
> 
> View attachment 597
> View attachment 598


It looks like those are growing right alongside garlic mustard, yes?


----------



## Crappyice (Apr 22, 2018)

That’s huge


----------



## Crappyice (Apr 22, 2018)

JHCase said:


> It looks like those are growing right alongside garlic mustard, yes?


Garlic mustard? Is that the green leaf?


----------



## Crappyice (Apr 22, 2018)

Are the larger morels as flavorful? Or do they, like other variety of mushroom get “woody” the larger they become?


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Wanted to let you guys know that we just started finding in Kentucky over the weekend.

Our season has been delayed by 2.5 weeks behind normal schedule.

Hope this info helps you guys plan your hunts.

This coming weekend should be an awesome time to go hunting.

Best of luck to everybody.


----------



## Crappyice (Apr 22, 2018)

Sounds good nutsak- someone just told me they found morels near skunk cabbage...anyone else have that experience?
I’m also wondering if people ever find fiddleheads around


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 5, 2018)

hayslope said:


> Still finding them every day! This one was all by itself:
> 
> View attachment 1463


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 5, 2018)

Very excited! Headed out tomorrow to 'old faithful'. Been treating me right for over 20 years. Hope to find a big mamma like that.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 5, 2018)

Had an epic Saturday. Old Faithful delivered. My half of our haul.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Carlos Danger said:


> Had an epic Saturday. Old Faithful delivered. My half of our haul.
> View attachment 6619


Impressive!!! Are you also in Westchester?


----------

